# I need some Praying ... and Hugs



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Oh boy...If you could please say a prayer for me :wub: Last year when I went in for my routine mammogram I got a call back that they wanted me to go to the hospital for further testing. To make a long story short after alot :w00t: of digital mammography they decided to do an ultrasound which led to a biopsy. The end diagnosis was extremely dense fibroglandular tissues . A nodule was biopsied and a marker was placed. The results came back ok :thumbsup: and I was diagnosed with extreme fibrocystic disease . 
Fast forward 6 months to last September and I went back to the hospital for a follow up set of digital mammography and the results were no changes and the hospital released me back to my dr for routine testing in 6 more months.

So here I am now...went back to the dr and did my routine mammogram ( which was a lot more painful than usual.. she said that it was the scar tissue and the fibrosis :huh and Then I got the dreaded ... CALL... to go back to the hospital for further testing... "we don't like what we see" there is a spot (microcalcifications) so...back to the hospital for further testing :smpullhair: 

Guess I just thought after all the testing last year ( 3 mammograms, ultrasound and biopsy) and then a clear mammogram in September that I was in the clear.  :smcry: 
So I have my next appt on Monday...

I don't mean to be a wimpy weenie :blush: The worst part is the waiting game :smilie_tischkante: Gonna be a long weekend.........

I know that you all are the best at prayers and making someone feel better so I could really use some of that right about now rayer::heart::sweatdrop:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey Cindy:

So sorry that you're going through this. Waiting for results and answers is the hardest part. Although I know it's difficult, try to be positive. Remaining the same from the last time is better than getting worse, so I hope that these tests show that there's no change or that the mammogram was incorrect.

Try and relax over the next few days before Monday. The stress is definitely not good for you.

I'll be thinking of you for sure!

xo
Kim


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

You aren't being whimpy at all. Any one of us dealing with what you have in the past year would also be feeling stressed waiting for that info. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for you Cindy! I kind of know what you're going through. In 2002 I had several mammograms because they didn't like what they saw, just like you. I ended up having a Biopsy done. It was fine, no cancer. I have calcification in both breasts , and dense beast tissue. 
At first I had to go quite often for mammograms ,but for the last years just my yearly exams. I do self exams as well as my Dr. Does a breast exam when I get my PAP. 

The waiting is horrible! 
I know easier said than done, but try not to stress. I had to leave it in Gods hands. Worrying wasn't helping me one bit. 


Oh here's a Great Big Hug to you as well!!!!!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hugs to you. I know how hard waiting is but try to think positive. I have had yearly mammograms since I was in my early 30's just because I have had numerous fibroendenomas (sp?) in the past. Every time I go the wait for the results is always so hard. Many of us know the stress you are going through right now. Treat yourself to something special this weekend to take your mind off of it.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am lifting you up in prayer today rayer:rayer:and I assure you that you are in good hands. It may not feel that way but there is no safer place than where you stand just at this moment. Every day brings new areas of trust---we never outgrow that. I don't know how it will all turn out, but I do know that God will be with you every single step of that journey. May you know His peace just now. 
Big hugs coming your way too!:grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Cindy,

I am so sorry. If I am reading correctly, you really do not know if anything is wrong yet. It could have been an abnormality. Right now they need to test further. Wishing the best of results for you. And yes, it is so hard not to worry, but worrying does not help. Take it as easy as you can the next few days.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Cindy - I"m so sorry. The waiting is definitely so anxiety provoking. I used to go for mammograms and they would bring me back 5 times to check something. I was a wreck and I'd see other women come and go over the hours. I luckily was okay. Praying the same for you. :grouphug:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am sorry you have to go through this...sending you prayers.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Cindy~ I'm so sorry you have to go through this. You will definitely be in my good thoughts and prayers.
I am a big believer in positive thinking so please try to stay positive and think only good thoughts. I know it's hard to do and you must be so full of worry but visualize yourself healthy, not sick without any doubt.
Hugs to you ❤


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Cindy, first of all you are not a wimpy weenie! It is very disheartening to have to wait to find out what's what! I had a scare last year and they found nothing. And they may find nothing with you on Monday. I agree 100% with Joanne! Positive thoughts this weekend, and knowing you have all of us praying for you. Blessings!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Cindy, I'm sorry your going through this, it's going to be a long weekend. I have a scripture for you to hold on to. 
ISAIAH 41:10
So do not fear, for I am with you; 
do not be dismissed, for I am your God.
I will strengthen you and help you; 
I will uphold you with my righteous right hand.

Girlfriend hang in there, we are all praying for you:wub: I love you:wub:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Cindy - there are no wimps when it comes to that! I've had similar calls and mammograms, biopsies, markers - the hurry up and wait game they put you through is the worst. Enjoy your weekend - don't worry unless you have to. Praying everything is ok.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Hang in there Cindy, I have a friend who goes thru that every year and its always good. So stressful though. Praying all goes well with you too!!!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

kd1212 said:


> Hey Cindy:
> 
> So sorry that you're going through this. Waiting for results and answers is the hardest part. Although I know it's difficult, try to be positive. Remaining the same from the last time is better than getting worse, so I hope that these tests show that there's no change or that the mammogram was incorrect.
> 
> ...


Kim, thank you :wub: I am going to be positive :thumbsup:


glo77 said:


> You aren't being whimpy at all. Any one of us dealing with what you have in the past year would also be feeling stressed waiting for that info. Hugs and prayers for you.


Thank you so much for the hugs and prayers :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Furbabies mom said:


> I'll be praying for you Cindy! I kind of know what you're going through. In 2002 I had several mammograms because they didn't like what they saw, just like you. I ended up having a Biopsy done. It was fine, no cancer. I have calcification in both breasts , and dense beast tissue.
> At first I had to go quite often for mammograms ,but for the last years just my yearly exams. I do self exams as well as my Dr. Does a breast exam when I get my PAP.
> 
> The waiting is horrible!
> ...


Deborah, thank you:wub: for sharing your experience. It makes me feel better hearing your outcome. I will put my trust in God's hands. Thanks for the great big hug. It helps 


pippersmom said:


> Hugs to you. I know how hard waiting is but try to think positive. I have had yearly mammograms since I was in my early 30's just because I have had numerous fibroendenomas (sp?) in the past. Every time I go the wait for the results is always so hard. Many of us know the stress you are going through right now. Treat yourself to something special this weekend to take your mind off of it.


Kathy, thank you so much :wub: It helps to hear others have turned out ok. Hugs to you 


edelweiss said:


> I am lifting you up in prayer today rayer:rayer:and I assure you that you are in good hands. It may not feel that way but there is no safer place than where you stand just at this moment. Every day brings new areas of trust---we never outgrow that. I don't know how it will all turn out, but I do know that God will be with you every single step of that journey. May you know His peace just now.
> Big hugs coming your way too!:grouphug::grouphug:


Sandi, thank you for the big hugs and your words are very comforting


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

wkomorow said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I am so sorry. If I am reading correctly, you really do not know if anything is wrong yet. It could have been an abnormality. Right now they need to test further. Wishing the best of results for you. And yes, it is so hard not to worry, but worrying does not help. Take it as easy as you can the next few days.


Walter, that is correct, nothing found yet and worrying never helped anything...thank you :thumbsup:


Snowbody said:


> Cindy - I"m so sorry. The waiting is definitely so anxiety provoking. I used to go for mammograms and they would bring me back 5 times to check something. I was a wreck and I'd see other women come and go over the hours. I luckily was okay. Praying the same for you. :grouphug:


Susan, thank you :wub: wow 5 times! :w00t: So glad it turned out good for you. Thanks for your prayers 


donnad said:


> I am sorry you have to go through this...sending you prayers.


Donna, thank you:wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

maddysmom said:


> Cindy~ I'm so sorry you have to go through this. You will definitely be in my good thoughts and prayers.
> I am a big believer in positive thinking so please try to stay positive and think only good thoughts. I know it's hard to do and you must be so full of worry but visualize yourself healthy, not sick without any doubt.
> Hugs to you ❤


Joanne, thank you:wub: I am thinking positive...no doubts:thumbsup: Thank you your words made me feel better. Hugs back to you 


sherry said:


> Cindy, first of all you are not a wimpy weenie! It is very disheartening to have to wait to find out what's what! I had a scare last year and they found nothing. And they may find nothing with you on Monday. I agree 100% with Joanne! Positive thoughts this weekend, and knowing you have all of us praying for you. Blessings!


Sherry, thanks :wub: I'm sorry about your scare. ..glad all turned out well. It does help to know you all are praying. Big hugs and keep praying 


Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Cindy, I'm sorry your going through this, it's going to be a long weekend. I have a scripture for you to hold on to.
> ISAIAH 41:10
> So do not fear, for I am with you;
> do not be dismissed, for I am your God.
> ...


Paula, thank you :wub: Hanging in there. I love that scripture. ..thanks so much  I love you :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Lou's Mom said:


> Cindy - there are no wimps when it comes to that! I've had similar calls and mammograms, biopsies, markers - the hurry up and wait game they put you through is the worst. Enjoy your weekend - don't worry unless you have to. Praying everything is ok.


Donna, thank you:wub: I hate for anyone to go through this. It helps to hear that it turns out okay, though. Thanks for the prayers. I will not worry and be positive that all is ok :wub:


lydiatug said:


> Hang in there Cindy, I have a friend who goes thru that every year and its always good. So stressful though. Praying all goes well with you too!!!


Lydia, I feel for your friend (every year :smilie_tischkante and all women that have to endure this. No fun at all. The waiting and the anxiety and well...nobody likes the Big Squish:w00t: THANK YOU :wub: Your prayers mean alot :wub:


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh Cindy, I'm sorry your going through this, it's going to be a long weekend. I have a scripture for you to hold on to.
> ISAIAH 41:10
> So do not fear, for I am with you;
> do not be dismissed, for I am your God.
> ...


Can't sleep. ..lol 
Came here to read My Scripture again


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Cindy, I understand why you are feeling anxious. I, too, have had the experience of further testing needed with an ultrasound and biopsy ... and, which has so far has been negative for breast cancer. In fact, now I am always automatically given the comprehensive mammography tests that include the ultrasound ... and, biopsy, if needed.

I like where my tests are done because after the mammography and ultrasound the doctor comes into the room to take another ultrasound and give me the results as he is doing the ultrasound. 

I will say prayers that your test results will be negative and that on Monday afternoon you can go home and celebrate with only good news.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope all is well I had to go through that a few years back but thank goodness they never found anything. Now each year I have to have an ultrasound too. The way I look at it better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Paws crossed and prayers said! I'm in a "ultrasound/biopsy/nothing wrong" cycle every six months for my thyroid so I know how nerve-wracking the waiting is! Enjoy lots of doggy snuggles in the meantime!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

at our hospital they always warn you NOT TO PANIC if you get called back for further testing. It doesn't mean there is something wrong, it just means that there is an area that the radiologist can't see clearly. Ya...easy for them to say when they tell you not to panic. This Tuesday my sister is going through a surgery to have a duct removed because she has been leaking at 55 years of age and they say she has a clogged duct. They told her it's nothing serious but she is still worried anyways and who wouldn't be.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

THANK YOU GOD!!!

Thank You SM family !!!

Just got back home from my appointment. The radiologist came in after my test and told me that she compared the results to the past 3 years and could see NO changes in the calcifications that caused her to be concerned. She said that given my diagnosis with the fibros that My dr could have just been being super cautious or could have been comparing this years mammogram to one she had on file in her office, and not the more recent ones on file at the hospital.

Either way she gave me an All Clear till next year. Now I can do the Happy Dance... Join in if you will...

:chili::chili: :dothewave::dothewave: :chili::chili: :dothewave:

:walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian:

:biggrin::ThankYou: Thank you all for the prayers arty:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Yes Thank you Lord , I have been praying for you morning and night Cindy. I'm thrilled for you:wub:, we serve a awesome God


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is GREAT news!!!!! What a relief!!!! That's exactly what I have done, a comparison of the calcifications. Mine have remained the same for years. 
I'm so happy for you, I know the anxiety that the wait causes!!!! 

Have a wonderful evening!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili::chili: Cindy -- GREAT NEWS!!!! So happy for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Isn't it great when you get good news . . . and super when you get great news! This is super!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hang in there I know it's scary. Just hang in there. I went through this 18 months ago and praying everything will be ok. It's ok to be scared not wimpy at all. Keep us posted and if you need to talk just let me know. I'm here.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm sending you hugs and big wishes that everything will be okay.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Pooh's mommy said:


> THANK YOU GOD!!!
> 
> Thank You SM family !!!
> 
> ...


I just saw this.. glad everything is good!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: That's great news!!!!! Woooohooooo.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

*Thank You All So Much!!!!*

You all are great. Just knowing that you all were praying made it bearable. Thank you all who shared your experiences and well wishes. :wub: You all are the Best!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU ALL !!!!!!

Kim:wub: glo77:wub: Deborah:wub: Kathy:wub: Sandi:wub: Walter:wub:

Susan:wub: Donna(donnad):wub: Joanne:wub: Sherry:wub: Paula:wub:

Donna(Lou'sMom):wub: Lydia:wub: Marie:wub: Mags:wub: Maggie:wub:

Michelle:wub: Sylvia:wub: 

Thank you all very very much for taking the time to Pray and to Care .

:wub::wub::wub: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## Piddle Place (Jan 28, 2015)

Pooh's mommy said:


> Oh boy...If you could please say a prayer for me :wub: Last year when I went in for my routine mammogram I got a call back that they wanted me to go to the hospital for further testing. To make a long story short after alot :w00t: of digital mammography they decided to do an ultrasound which led to a biopsy. The end diagnosis was extremely dense fibroglandular tissues . A nodule was biopsied and a marker was placed. The results came back ok :thumbsup: and I was diagnosed with extreme fibrocystic disease .
> Fast forward 6 months to last September and I went back to the hospital for a follow up set of digital mammography and the results were no changes and the hospital released me back to my dr for routine testing in 6 more months.
> 
> So here I am now...went back to the dr and did my routine mammogram ( which was a lot more painful than usual.. she said that it was the scar tissue and the fibrosis :huh and Then I got the dreaded ... CALL... to go back to the hospital for further testing... "we don't like what we see" there is a spot (microcalcifications) so...back to the hospital for further testing :smpullhair:
> ...


Cindy, I am a nurse my husband a Radiologist. I experienced the same thing a few years ago. Please ask for an MRI, and a good Radiologist that knows how to read the breast MRI. Fibrocystic breasts are dense, and sometimes the routine or even digital images can not pass through. Ultrasound should identify if the cysts have round shape or are tumors to be concerned about.
An MRI with contrast, this is a far more sensitive test, and should remove some doubt. There is also a new digital 3-D mammography (mostly found in hospitals) There are also genetic blood test that I would recommend. 

Cindy, the anxiety of waiting and not knowing will cause you stress. Please let me know if I can help. You are in my prayers. 

Let us know what happens. We are family here

Kathy


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:Awesome!!!


----------

